# Matte black or stainless slide??



## Thewrench1082 (Jun 27, 2009)

So I've decided to buy a FNP-9. Now I can't decide whether to get the stainless slide or the matte black one. >sigh< I really like the look of the stainless, but the matte black would be lees likely to give me away if I actually had to engage a BG. What do you guys think??:smt1099


----------



## trose49 (Jul 18, 2009)

I would get either one Nickel Teflon Plated regardless. So which ever is cheapest to begin with.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Either is a good choice. I have seen the mat black ones and they are really nice. I own a Browning Pro 40 (that is pretty much the same weapon) with a stainless slide and it looks real nice. You have the plus of a stainless one not having the same wear issues as a coated slide. Outside of that it's a matter of what you like better.

Any way you go you'll have a great weapon.:smt023


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

on that model..my prefrence is matt black..


----------



## Bukwild CTO2 (Feb 10, 2008)

black all the way


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Black.:smt023


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

The flash of stainless from that sharp looking weapon will blind them momentarily!

-jc


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

They both look the same from the barrel end...

SCARY/UGLY....

Get the stainless.

Jeff


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd buy the stainless.

Kimber .45










Ruger Vaquero .45 LC










I've noticed that my own buying habits have swung strongly to Stainless, more are available than ever before and they seem to require a little less maintenance.

:smt1099


----------



## steelontarget (Apr 28, 2009)

*fnp9*

Dark earth frame with black slide!


----------



## AdamSC46 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have a stainless FN. That's my vote. You can always buy another black gun.


----------



## mako72401 (Jun 15, 2009)

I tend to go with stainless whenever possible. If it is carried much it is alittle easier to maintain as you get moisture on it.


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

I prefer matte black on all my guns.


----------



## NC FNP-9 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Satinless vs. Black*

Just got my matte balck FNP-9.


----------



## tateb24 (Oct 22, 2009)

Go with the black, The FNP I have was stainless and showed scratches worse than anything.


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

The matte black just looks good, no matter what it is on


----------



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

Gotta love that matte black.


----------



## texagun (May 5, 2007)

The black slide has the Melonite finish......that's a plus!


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Black or stainless.Does it really matter?:watching:


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thewrench1082 said:


> So I've decided to buy a FNP-9. Now I can't decide whether to get the stainless slide or the matte black one. >sigh< I really like the look of the stainless, but the matte black would be lees likely to give me away if I actually had to engage a BG. What do you guys think??:smt1099


After having 2 SST 1911's...I decided to go with black for carry weapons. That way any "mods" that might be done on any of them can be "touched up" using Brownells "shake and bake" to restore the finish.

I still have 1 SST...a S&W 357 Combat Magnum and 1 blue which is a Kimber Gold model.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My full-size 1911s are both hard chromed, although their surfaces were dull bead-blasted before plating.
My carry 1911 shortie's slide is smooth-polished, dark blue-black, with a lightly bead-blasted top surface.
Of the two finishes, I prefer the dark blue-black because it interferes with the sight picture less than does a chromed slide. Sometimes the dull-finished chrome is just too reflective, but that's never true of the blue-black slide.


----------



## Thewrench1082 (Jun 27, 2009)

Well after much deliberation, patience I finally did it. I opted for the stainless slide.







She's a real peach to shoot too.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I like the stainless or duo tone look better but tend to buy the all black pistols because the cost less.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations

Nice gun

:smt1099


----------

